# Brought It Home Today



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Now we are official Outback Owners! 
It was a very exciting day! I LOVE IT more now that it is home, which I didn't think could be possible! PDI went very well, we let him show us everything before we took out the list. Then we went over the list with him to make sure he didn't leave anything out







there was only a few things that he missed. He was very patient & took his time answering all of our questions & he was very surprised at some of the questions we asked. He actually said, " Wow, you really did read up on this", & I said absolutely.... Outbackers.com








I was a nervous wreck & John (DH) was cool throughout, he kept me in check.







I drove behind him on the way home with a knot in my stomach.
I was very impressed with his driving, as he has never towed anything before....hence the knot in my stomach. 
When we arrived home the Quickie Flush was on the front porch







2nd mod after the Memory Foam. 
I have to go to bed now I am exhausted. Thanks for for all of your help.

I can't wait to go camping.
Tami 
check it out below .....








http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=2926


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Tami,

Nice looking TV and TT. Woohooo!!! Let the Outbacking begin!

C-Mac


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Tami, glad it is now official!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback.















You'll love it!

Bill


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!






























Now you have to do what we did.

Driveway camp.

You get to know your camper while it's still home and can then make it comfortable for you and your family.

Then you an limit your trips to "Wally's World" while you are camping!









Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YAHOOOOOOOO!!!!!








CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

(and check out those good lookin' tires!)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's Great Tami
Glad to hear everything went well for you both
Only a couple of weeks til Otter Lake









Don


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats Tami !!!!!!

We just got the 26 RLS - and we just love it - have to wait another week though to go on our 3rd trip of the season. Hope you enjoy yours as much as we do ours.





























sunny


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tami & John,

Congratulatiions on getting that 26RKS home!. sunny I am glad the PDI went well and you had no problems.







Now for the mods and getting it stocked up with what all you will need. Good luck, and Happy Camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

AWESOME!!! Glad to hear everything went well on the PDI and the drive home. Just take it slow and the towing will be just fine.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Tami,
> 
> Nice looking TV and TT. Woohooo!!! Let the Outbacking begin!
> 
> C-Mac


Thanks C-Mac,

DH Loves his Tundra








Oh Yeah *............."Let the Outbacking begin!"*









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Devildog said:


> Congrats Tami, glad it is now official!
> [snapback]103398[/snapback]​


Thanks Devildog,

I need someone to pinch me, I can't believe it is finally home!!









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

cookie9933 said:


> Congratulations on the new Outback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks So Much!!



> 3LEES Posted Yesterday, 10:45 PM
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> Now you have to do what we did.
> ...


Thanks!! 
Absolutely, we have a plan starting tonight









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> wolfwood Yesterday, 10:47 PM Post #6
> 
> YAHOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Wolfie ........Yes aren't those tires Beauties








Thanks to you my friend











> HootBob Posted Yesterday, 10:53 PM
> That's Great Tami
> Glad to hear everything went well for you both
> Only a couple of weeks til Otter Lake
> ...


Thanks Don ..............CAN'T WAIT FOR OTTER LAKE


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> mjatalley Posted Yesterday, 11:00 PM
> 
> Congrats Tami !!!!!!
> 
> We just got the 26 RLS - and we just love it - have to wait another week though to go on our 3rd trip of the season. Hope you enjoy yours as much as we do ours.


Thanks, 
We Love Love Love it!!








Don't know if I ever mentioned, that we almost bought the RLS .............it was a struggle. We really loved that BIG window behind the couch!!

Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> ee4308 Yesterday, 11:02 PM Post #9
> 
> Tami & John,
> 
> Congratulatiions on getting that 26RKS home!. I am glad the PDI went well and you had no problems. Now for the mods and getting it stocked up with what all you will need. Good luck, and Happy Camping!


Thanks Eugene,

I can't believe how much more I love it now that it is home









We played in it all night last night & will be sleeping in it tonight ...he he









Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Oregon_Camper Yesterday, 11:27 PM Post #10
> 
> AWESOME!!! Glad to hear everything went well on the PDI and the drive home. Just take it slow and the towing will be just fine.


Yes, it is *AWESOME!!* THANKS!! 
I can't wait to drive it myself, but in a desserted parking lot of course.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I can't wait to drive it myself, but in a desserted parking lot of course


That's exactly what I did. I'd never pulled a trailer before so when we picked up our TT I was pretty much white-knuckled on the 3 hour drive home. When we got back to town, I pulled into a vacant KMart parking lot and practiced setting it up and backing it up. Felt real confident! Not!!

An hour later, I was seen backing it in to a small storage facility. Only took a half huor to get it in! Tight squeeze, but made it.

Use a much larger storage facility now, though!









Enjoy your new rig!









Mark


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Tami

Great combo you have... we will see you in Ocean City.

Will


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew...never thought of thanking each person in a seperate post. Think RizFam has the taste for posting and has found out it tastes good...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> mswalt Today, 07:37 AM Post #18
> 
> That's exactly what I did. I'd never pulled a trailer before so when we picked up our TT I was pretty much white-knuckled on the 3 hour drive home. When we got back to town, I pulled into a vacant KMart parking lot and practiced setting it up and backing it up. Felt real confident! Not!!
> 
> ...


See that Wise Minds think alike









Thanks!
Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Whew...never thought of thanking each person in a seperate post. Think RizFam has the taste for posting and has found out it tastes good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call it what you like ........ I like to call it being "Polite"








Actually, I did double up some of my responses









Tami


----------

